# How do I become a Paramedic?



## EMS604 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi all I'm new here and I would just like to find out how do I become a Paramedic in New York City? What are the requirements?


----------



## Scott33 (Mar 12, 2009)

EMS604 said:


> Hi all I'm new here and I would just like to find out how do I become a Paramedic in New York City? What are the requirements?



Are you already an EMT? Do you live in NY?


----------



## firecoins (Mar 12, 2009)

well I became a NYC paramedic. Here is how.

1. Become a NYS EMT-B.  There are several classes through out NYC and classes through out the state.

2. Find a paramedic program.  St. Vincen't Hospital has one I recommend.  (I went there so I am biased)  There are other schools in NYC also.  

3. Take the NYC REMAC exam.  This is NYC's medical control.  You must pass this to work in NYC

4.  Get hired.  FDNY EMS, Various hospitals and Transcare all do 911 in NYC.  Transcare is your best bet coming out of medic school.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Mar 12, 2009)

Do you want the quickest way or the best way?

I realize that most people just want the quickest way, but I figured I'd ask, just in case.


----------



## EMS604 (Mar 12, 2009)

Scott33 said:


> Are you already an EMT? Do you live in NY?



nope i'm nothing just a college student know nothing about ems processing

yes i live in brooklyn, ny


----------



## firecoins (Mar 12, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> Do you want the quickest way or the best way?
> 
> I realize that most people just want the quickest way, but I figured I'd ask, just in case.



There are no accelerated programs in NYC that I am aware of.


----------



## EMS604 (Mar 12, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> Do you want the quickest way or the best way?
> 
> I realize that most people just want the quickest way, but I figured I'd ask, just in case.



quickest way


----------



## EMS604 (Mar 12, 2009)

firecoins said:


> well I became a NYC paramedic. Here is how.
> 
> 1. Become a NYS EMT-B.  There are several classes through out NYC and classes through out the state.
> 
> ...



since you got your college degree in 2000 did it take you 8 years to become a paramedic in 2008? or you did a few years in EMt then upgrade yourself to that level? do i start off as emt or can i jump to paramedic?


----------



## firecoins (Mar 12, 2009)

EMS604 said:


> since you got your college degree in 2000 did it take you 8 years to become a paramedic in 2008? or you did a few years in EMt then upgrade yourself to that level? do i start off as emt or can i jump to paramedic?



my college degree had nothing to do with EMS.  I first got my emt while a senior in high school.  I could become a paramedic by going to a community college right after high school but I choose to go to NYU instead.


----------



## EMS604 (Mar 12, 2009)

firecoins said:


> my college degree had nothing to do with EMS.  I first got my emt while a senior in high school.  I could become a paramedic by going to a community college right after high school but I choose to go to NYU instead.



oh i see...so how long did it take you to become a paramedic from the beginning of the process to the the graduation of the academy?


----------



## firecoins (Mar 12, 2009)

2 years is the length of the process.  

First you take the EMT class.  Paramedic programs in NYC require experience as an EMT either 911 or IFT.  You should also get A&P I&II but unfortunatly it isn't alsways a pre requisite.  

The paramedic program itself is 1 year. 
http://web.laguardia.edu/catalog/default.aspx
http://www.nymahe.org/about_ems.php
http://www.bmcc.cuny.edu/allied-health/EMC/EMC.html


----------



## AJ Hidell (Mar 12, 2009)

EMS604 said:


> quickest way


Go to California, Texas, or Florida, where there are multiple schools that will take you from nothing to paramedic in about three months time, with no requirements for experience. Of course, it's expensive, and you'll suck, but that is the quickest way.


----------



## firecoins (Mar 12, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> Go to California, Texas, or Florida, where there are multiple schools that will take you from nothing to paramedic in about three months time, with no requirements for experience. Of course, it's expensive, and you'll suck, but that is the quickest way.



that doesn't seem very quick at all.


----------



## Scott33 (Mar 12, 2009)

firecoins said:


> There are no accelerated programs in NYC that I am aware of.




Not as far as length of time on the calander. But many Medic Programs allow for prior experience and give "advanced standing" to the likes of RNs, PA's, NPs, EMT-I / CCs, challenge each section of the didactic component by sitting the final on ech section prior to studying for it. If you score 90% or more, you can sit out that section in class. I think clinical hours are different though.

Here is Stonybrooks guidelines (3/4 of the way down the page) on advanced standing:

http://www.hsc.stonybrook.edu/shtm/paramedic/requirements.cfm

Personally, I like the idea of LaGuardia's 18 month (?) program as you get a assiciates degree out of it. However, if reputation can be measured solely by 1st attempts at passing NR, state, and NYC REMAC, then CMC / St. Vincent / St. Johns University definitely have a good reputation.

There only appears to be one institution which offers both Associates Degree paramedic courses *and* CAAHEP acreditation in the area, and that is _CUNY Borough of Manhattan Community College_. Don't know much about it though.


----------



## firecoins (Mar 12, 2009)

Scott33 said:


> Not as far as length of time on the calander. But many Medic Programs allow for prior experience and give "advanced standing" to the likes of RNs, PA's, NPs, EMT-I / CCs, challenge each section of the didactic component by sitting the final on ech section prior to studying for it. If you score 90% or more, you can sit out that section in class. I think clinical hours are different though.


Advanced Standing is not an accelerated program.  An accelerated program would allow anyone reguardless of previous training and experience to quickly become a paramedic.   Most of the RNs, PA's and NPs applying for advanced standing already have more education than the standard paramedic. Thye have been through clinicals and most already work in the capacity they are certified/licensed for.


----------

